# ISO 5wt. rod and or reel



## Njp (May 15, 2012)

I am headed to Idaho for the summer to train field trial dogs, We will be fly fishing in the evenings but my 8wt. salt rig will be useless up there, so looking for a 5wt. combo or one of the two. Thanks


----------



## Gumbeaux (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm going to Colorado this summer and was looking for a 5 wt. as well. I'm pretty new to fly fishing and have been using an 8 wt. here locally but wanted to get something lighter. I just ordered this moments ago. http://www.fishusa.com/product/Temple-Fork-Outfitters-Lefty-Kreh-Pro-Special-Fly-Rods

I've been reading great things about TFO and saw this deal talked about on another site. Looks to be a great deal. I'm hoping the rod is good.


----------



## Ish (Oct 30, 2008)

Njp said:


> ...but my 8wt. salt rig will be useless up there, ....


just fish for bigger fish.


----------



## surfsideperson (Aug 22, 2005)

*Fly rods*

I got a couple of rods I don't use - if you still need one let me know - 
979/239-8987


----------

